# pompis o nalgas



## fruitcake

Hello!
I'm new here and I apologize for the weird username. Everything kept coming up taken, so I put down the first thing that came to mind. I must be in the Christmas mode.
Anyway, here's one of my questions on vocab. I'm an author, writing a Hispanic male lead character. He is thirty-something and I need to know what he might call his girlfriend, as a term of endearment. A white guy might say, 'babe', or 'hon', but I'm not sure those words exist in Spanish.
Any ideas?

Question 2:  If he refers to her bruised rump, would the word, _nalgas _be correct?  Eg:  "You might bruise your nalgas."

Thanks for your ideas and help.  Unfortunately I took French in school so I'm at a loss for all things Spanish.

Fruitcake.


----------



## DCPaco

Welcome to the forum...we would need to know exactly where your lead character is from and also a bit of his socioeconomic background...because this would determine the regionalisms and at times the social quality of the Spanish used.


----------



## mulmex

DC Paco is right, more background would be helpful

On question 2, I don't like using nalgas, I'd rather use pompis or trasero


----------



## fenixpollo

Hi, fruitcake, and welcome to the forum.

Never apologize for who you are.   It's a good username.

If you do a forum search for "nalgas", you'll find lots of previous threads with opinions and options related to that term.

You can find more information in these related threads (click on the number words), all related to terms of endearment:

one .. .. .. two .. .. .. three .. .. .. four .. .. .. five .. .. .. six

Enjoy!


----------



## fruitcake

Thanks everyone!  I'm learning a lot already.  
Okay, since his extended family doesn't play a big role in the series, I haven't given them much thought. Gerard Alvarez (my character), was born in the US and lives in NW Indiana. He is a homicide detective with many years experience. He's always a gentelman, and that's why I want to be careful to use the right word when he teases his girlfriend about her bruised rear end. He wouldn't say ass. So perhaps pompis or traserso is better? Not sure of their exact meaning and how they differ from nalgas.
Gerard is professional, and has a college background. He's no prude however, and swears just like the rest of us when he's extremely angry. His girlfriend is white. He is divorced and is raising two teenage sons.

I guess as far as his family goes, I could give them a background in Mexico.  Not sure if that helps.  
He speaks mostly English, because that's what most of his coworkers speak, but once in a while, he uses Spanish.  
I appreciate your quick responses and helping me out.  
Thanks!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Hi Fruitcake, welcome.... being the female version of your Spanish character (nw indiana, college, temper...)I would say Mex. (predominately Mex. up here) is a good background for him, and I hear the word "nalgas" used here quite often... sometimes pompis, (pompis might be a little less ofensive) 
Hope it helps!


----------



## Niriel

He could call her cariño ( or abbreviation cari) mi amor, mi vida, cielo...

You'd better use pompis or trasero. Nalgas is a more "technical" word to describe bottom, we barely use it, at least in Spain... but wait for something from Mexico. Also culo o culito, but this only sounds good in spain, I guess it sounds rude in latin america.


----------



## DCPaco

Niriel said:


> He could call her cariño ( or abbreviation cari) mi amor, mi vida, cielo...
> 
> You'd better use pompis or trasero. Nalgas is a more "technical" word to describe bottom, we barely use it, at least in Spain... but wait for something from Mexico. Also culo o culito, but this only sounds good in spain, I guess it sounds rude in latin america.


 
Yeah, in Mexico, culo is interpreted as the "sphincter."  In El Salvador, it's just like in Spain--culo is the can.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Niriel said:


> He could call her cariño ( or abbreviation cari) mi amor, mi vida, cielo...
> 
> You'd better use pompis or trasero. Nalgas is a more "technical" word to describe bottom, we barely use it, at least in Spain... but wait for something from Mexico. Also culo o culito,  that (i believe) would sound pretty offensive coming from an educated Mexican-American from NW Indiana... (stick with pompis, I don't usually here the word trasero here)but this only sounds good in spain, I guess it sounds rude in latin america.


----------



## fruitcake

Wow, you guys are great!

It sounds like pompis is the least offensive, so pompis it is!
And I had carino (sorry, I don't know how to get the mark over the n) on the list of possible choices, but again, I wasn't sure it was truly saying the right thing.

Thank you to everyone.  I'll keep checking back in case you have more ideas.

Fruitcake


----------



## mulmex

Here in México, and in my experience, cariño is used, but is not as common as any of the following:
mi amor, mi vida, mi corazón, 
when translating to English, only my love sounds good in English, however my life or my heart (to me) carry a more intimate feeling in Spanish.

Good Luck, sounds like a big undertaking...

Xonito


----------



## fruitcake

I really like mi amor. It sounds so beautiful. I think it's something Gerard would say. And it's easy to figure out for the readers who don't speak spanish.
Thanks again to all!
Fruitcake.


----------



## Neever

DCPaco said:


> In El Salvador, it's just like in Spain--culo is the can.


 
_Can_ as in toilet?  *Culo* means toilet in Spain?  I thought it meant bottom, in a normal, not-too-offensive way, like "_bum_" in English (well on this side of the Atlantic!).  If it means _toilet_, I am in trouble.... 

Neever


----------



## ANACHAN

_Culo_ never means toilet in Spanish!!! It's what you thought, bottom. 

In Spain it's used in an informal context, for a more formal way it's used trasero -I never use it, for example, as I never ever use pompis, it's sound a bit ridiculous... at least in Andalucía... But sometimes can be used for little children here. 

Definitely I wouldn't use pompis..., trasero depends on what your character would like to say because culo could sound a bit strong, but it always depends!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Neever said:


> _Can_ as in toilet? *Culo* means toilet in Spain? I thought it meant bottom, in a normal, not-too-offensive way, like "_bum_" in English (well on this side of the Atlantic!). If it means _toilet_, I am in trouble....


 In American English, "a can" in slang is either a toilet or a gluteus maximus.

_Stop playing your Xbox, get off your *can*, and go do your chores!_

_I ate too much curry and now I have to go to the *can* before I have an accident!_

*Culo* can be translated as "ass", "butt", "tail" or "asshole" depending on the country and the context. I've never heard it used to mean "toilet".

Saludos.


----------



## Neever

Oh, ok...sometimes I wish I spoke two less..geographically dependant languages!  

To me, a _can_ is the metal container that soft drinks and vegetables/beans etc. come in.  I was aware of the toilet meaning, but not of the bum meaning.  That will be my new word for the day.  At least its easy to spell!

Neever


----------



## maestraentejas

I can understand why there was confusion about 'can' meaning bottom or bathroom in English. It only refers to bottom when you're saying "get off your can" never with the word 'the' as was written earlier. Whenever you say 'the can' it always refers to the bathroom, as in "I've gotta go to the can." Just thought I'd clear that up.


----------



## saigoncito

Hola a todos, 
leyendo este mensaje original, me hace pensar en mi uso de la palabra (las) pompis con mis estudiantes del kinder (en una escuela de inmersion espanol). ¿Esta bien usarla (soy maestro varon) o sera mas apropiado otro termino?
Lo que siempre digo- sientense en las pompis...

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda,
saigoncito


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, it's like saying "tushy".


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En España suena rarísimo. Para empezar pompis es masculino, no femenino, y para seguir el trasero se usa para sentarse pero no te sientas en él sino en la silla o en el suelo ¿Qué quiere decir?


----------



## Moritzchen

No Rhoda, son _las_ pompis en esta parte del planeta.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Estupendo, pero ¿qué significa? ¿que te sientes en la silla, en el suelo simplemente que te sientes...?


----------



## Moritzchen

Que te sientes nomás.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Aacabáramos, lo grande que es el mundo...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> En España suena rarísimo. Para empezar pompis es masculino no, no, no femenino sí, sí, y para seguir el trasero se usa para sentarse pero no te sientas en él sino en la silla o en el suelo ¿Qué quiere decir?



Fíjate dónde está quien pregunta: en Estados Unidos... muchos mexicanos.
*Pompis *está perfecto para el kinder. (Pompas, también).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Fíjate dónde está quien pregunta: en Estados Unidos... muchos mexicanos.
> *Pompis *está perfecto para el kinder. (Pompas, también).


Claro Juan, eso lo he visto pero no sé cómo lo decís los mexicanos (ahora siiiií). Por eso he empezado la frase con un _"en España..."_ y no a partir de la tercera palabra 

Y sí, también es masculino


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Moritzchen said:


> No Rhoda, son _las_ pompis en esta parte del planeta.



Y de la anatomía.



Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Claro Juan, eso lo he visto pero no sé cómo lo decís los mexicanos (ahora siiiií). Por eso he empezado la frase con un _"en España..."_ y no a partir de la tercera palabra
> 
> Y sí, también es masculino



Ya'stás. 
¿Los pompis? (¿O sea, los maridos de las supradichas?) Acabáramos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, qué son los pompis en España?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Moritzchen said:


> Bueno, qué son los pompis en España?



Espera, espera... suspenso... lo vamos a descubrir... ♪música de suspenso♪


----------



## Moritzchen

Me estoy comiendo las uñas de los pies...!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En España *el* pompis es el culo, caballeros, pero sólo lo usan los niños pequeños


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Ya, es lo mismo!

*pompis**.* (De _pompa_2).
*1. *m. eufem. *culo* (‖ nalgas).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_Pero veo que se usa un singular en España.
Como tenemos dos, acá es plural. Las pompis.
En fin, no caigamos tan bajo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

'sactamente


----------



## Moritzchen

El culo! El culo!
El santísimo culo!
No hay como el español para nombrarlo tan acertadamente!


----------



## saigoncito

*¡*Gracias por sus respuestas! Les he preguntado a varias personas hispanohablantes aqu*í* en los *EEUU* y me han dicho 2 maneras- el pompis y las pompis; como estamos mas cerca de mx, he preferido usar- las pompis...

Como maestro del kinder (angelitos inquiet*í*simos de 5 y 6 a*ñ*itos), siempre tengo que recordarles que se sienten "on their "pockets"... ya estamos en el suelo y quiero ser especifico cuando les digo que quiero que se sienten en las pompis con las piernas cruzadas...

*¡*Si hay otra manera para decir esto, se lo agradeceria un cielo!!!

saigoncito (por cierto, soy originario de viet nam)


----------



## mulmex

También soy maestro (en México).  Creo que no es necesario especificar con la palabra "pompis".  Debería ser suficiente decirlos, "Siéntense con las piernas cruzadas".  Es obvio que necesitan estar en "las pompis"...  ¿No?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

mulmex said:


> También soy maestro (en México).  Creo que no es necesario especificar con la palabra "pompis".  Debería ser suficiente decirlos, "Siéntense con las piernas cruzadas".  Es obvio que necesitan estar en "las pompis"...  ¿No?


Ay, mulmex, es justo lo que me parecía raro a mí


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lo pensé también, pero no: significa sentarse (con las pompis) en el piso, no en una silla, sofá, cojín, pupitre o lo que sea.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Caray, ésta es buena:
*
arrodajarse**.* (De _rodaja_).
*1.     * prnl._ C. Rica._ Sentarse con las piernas cruzadas, al estilo de los orientales.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*1. *prnl._ C. Rica._

Buena para swift.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Ya, ya lo he visto, pero no conozco ninguna manera más sintética de decirlo. Como los indios, me decían de niña...


----------



## saigoncito

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Caray, ésta es buena:
> *
> arrodajarse**.* (De _rodaja_).
> *1.     * prnl._ C. Rica._ Sentarse con las piernas cruzadas, al estilo de los orientales.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_




¿Suena bien decirle a un niño del kinder- arrodájate?

saigoncito


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Ése es el problema que comentábamos, es una expresión costarricense solamente...
Yo no lo había escuchado en mi vida.


----------



## saigoncito

mulmex said:


> También soy maestro (en México).  Creo que no es necesario especificar con la palabra "pompis".  Debería ser suficiente decirlos, "Siéntense con las piernas cruzadas".  Es obvio que necesitan estar en "las pompis"...  ¿No?



Hola, es que los niños pueden estar sentados en el piso con las piernas cruzadas pero también se sientan sobre los pies. Si un niño no se sientan "on his pockets," o sea- en las pompis, impide la vista de sus compañeros de clase...

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, ¡qué comunidad más amable y servicial!

Saigoncito


----------



## alfajor

ES el pompis
MX las pompis


----------



## saigoncito

alfajor said:


> ES el pompis
> MX las pompis



Muchas gracias, alfajor. Agradezco tu sugerencia.


----------

